# The Luxor hood by Sun System



## 303 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Luxor, anyone use them or know about them? Is this even considered 'vertical growing'? I am running 8" Magnum XXXL's currently I'm considering switching because the dimensions will allow me to fit 2 more totaling 6, just looking for more research. I'd hate to make a expensive mistake..


----------



## LVTDY (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems kinda pointless...?


----------



## 303 (Jan 3, 2012)

LVTDY said:


> Seems kinda pointless...?


For what reason


----------



## 303 (Jan 3, 2012)

specs..


Vertical burning lamp configuration in a completely symmetrical reflector provides optimal light usage from the lamp.
 Computer 3D modeled reflector and optic for superior performance.
 New 98% reflective European aluminum interior for unmatched output. Textured 95% reflective corners help create near perfect uniformity.
 Specifically optimized to eliminate any hot spots from your growing area.
 Innovative unrestricted airflow designed to cool inside and outside of reflector resulting in lower ambient room temperature.
 Completely sealed reflective chamber, with double gasketed glass, ensures air tight performance & reduced maintenance.
 Robust reflector design and materials provide superior strength and longevity.


----------



## LVTDY (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand that it's designed to reflect everything down, but the idea of a vertical bulb is to have your plants somewhat around the bulb. With the reflectors sides being around the bulb, the plants obviously can't get any light. Only what's directly below it.


----------



## 303 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thinking about it, I suppose I can buy one and play with my light meter and see if it puts off more light


----------



## big fatjoint (Jan 3, 2012)

Buy one that has the light horizontal not vertical if you are going to use this type of hood!
Horizontal hoods put out more light than vertical burning ones this is fact!


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 3, 2012)

Dont waste your money, if you are going vertical you dont need a hood....


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 3, 2012)

This is NOT my work and all credit goes to another forum...







As you can see you would be improving your space by 135%! That's a huge increase.


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Jan 3, 2012)

So - assuming you have no lack of growspace, are there any drawbacks to having a vertical grow? And why do most of the V-grows I see have the bulb up so high - if the point was getting light sideways from the bulb? If you find that the bulb position has to be high, then the OP's reflector seem nice.


----------



## thump easy (Jan 3, 2012)

on the 20th ima try it out 2 of them. not on a veritcal gro cuz it beem down ward the hood wouldnt be nessesary its refecting material is all angled down. that 3% more is what on a grow percentage? the light did light up like a fucken beeken i seen it at the hydro store on 600 watts i just woundering what it will do on 1200 watts


----------



## 303 (Jan 4, 2012)

OldGrowAddict said:


> So - assuming you have no lack of growspace, are there any drawbacks to having a vertical grow? And why do most of the V-grows I see have the bulb up so high - if the point was getting light sideways from the bulb? If you find that the bulb position has to be high, then the OP's reflector seem nice.


I have enough space just wondering if 6 luxor's will outdo 4 ochos, and if its worth changing


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 7, 2012)

303 said:


> I have enough space just wondering if 6 luxor's will outdo 4 ochos, and if its worth changing


no....period.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 7, 2012)

dsnutts post is on the right track, but this "Dead Zone" is "Dead Wrong". without a hood the light goes everywhere, there are no dead zones. just weaker zones.


----------



## Koladog (Jan 16, 2012)

I own both Luxor and magnum. Both great, Luxor concentrates light magnum spreads it out. Luxor is very impressive super bright.


----------



## tremend00oo (Feb 10, 2012)

check out this detailed reflector comparison 

http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html


----------



## taylorz (Sep 19, 2012)

303 said:


> The Luxor, anyone use them or know about them? Is this even considered 'vertical growing'? I am running 8" Magnum XXXL's currently I'm considering switching because the dimensions will allow me to fit 2 more totaling 6, just looking for more research. I'd hate to make a expensive mistake..


 http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 19, 2012)

not considered vertical growing, since these reflectors shoot all the light down.


However, they are baller as fuck. Reflect light down more concentrated than any other reflector on the market. Here's something for you to reference when buying reflectors: 
http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html

edit: woops someone already posted the link


----------



## Tricyknome (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello just thought I would chime in. I got one of these OG's on ebay for $237 shipped.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aza5lHPV0mQ&feature=player_embedded
I have ran it through a couple of grow cyles and all I can say is WOW!

Also I think Sun Systems is ripping them off because the patten has only been filed on it and not in place or enforcable yet.

And as far as the vertical Horizontal argument goes, Just from my years of growing I would run Vertical 42-48" Parabolics any day if not for cooling issues. (Better Yeild) from back in the good old days when air cooled reflectors were non existant.

Parabolics are as close to mathamaticly perfict as it gets. The OG is basicly an air cooled Parabolic. this light is a true pennitrator. If your gonna grow trees run this. If scrog I would stick with the xxxl.

and no I cant get my spell checker working


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 5, 2012)

Tricyknome said:


> Hello just thought I would chime in. I got one of these OG's on ebay for $237 shipped.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aza5lHPV0mQ&feature=player_embedded
> I have ran it through a couple of grow cyles and all I can say is WOW!
> ...


You beat me to the punch. The OG's look super money!! I didn't know you could score them for that little. There design is kind of ground breaking as there are no holes even though they are air cooled.

I'm wondering though..how is the light foot print? Is it 4 x4? It seems like it would not distribute light evenly? Any advice you can give on these is really appreciated. I'll be outfitting a 16k room this spring and we keep debating to go vertical or horizontal. Very just seems like kind of a hassle to me. I'm trying my first vert flower right now with a couple mothers 
Thanks !!


----------



## TheHarvestConnoisseur (Feb 28, 2013)

I purchased four of the Luxor hoods and am having an impossible time cooling the room. I understand the theory behind the sealed light box but, the hoods are like heat lamps in my grow room. My room is 11' x 10' x 8' with four Luxors (1000w). The Luxors have 8" rigid ducting with cold air intake pulled from outside the room by a 1019 cfm 10" MaxFan. Inside, the room is vented by an 8", 792 cfm can fan that pulls through an 8" Phresh Filter and has an ACTIVE 6" can fan intake. After the lights have been on for a few hours, the temp in the room steadily climbs into the low - mid 80s. I love the theory behind these hoods but, with almost any other sealed hood on the market I wouldn't be having heat issues. I can't recommend them based on everything I have tried.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Feb 28, 2013)

Pics?

This is one of the best rated air-cooled hoods on the market. And the number one reflector in this test.

http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html

From your description of ventilation I also see no reason why your temps wouldn't be a bit lower. Your cfms for that size of room are a bit low(at 110 square feet you should have 1100 cfms exhausting), but you already have your lights exhausting separately so I would think the 800 cfm exhaust would be enough. How much air are you pumping into room and what is the average temp inside and outside of home when you took temps of grow room?


----------



## Fonzarelli (Mar 31, 2013)

Do these hoods have a EX39 type
Socket or just a regular E39?


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 31, 2013)

Boost the size of your inlet or outlet fan. Wrap insulation tightly around the outside of the hood. ( the silver bubble wrap stuff)


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you say rigid duct work? Wrap your duct work also. Then all you can do is mess with air volume and maybe lower intake temperature. That is a ton of heat to move. I bet an HVAC guy could figure it dead nuts for you..but I will try. 

1.. If your four hoods are all ducted in series... try venting them two at a time. As far as cfm goes 800 on each one will work. 
2.. You are getting a huge pressure frop across the 6" intake, open that to the 8 inch as all the rest is. that may help by itself. 

PS..try number 2 first because it is the least expensive I would guess.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 1, 2013)

I second increasing the intake first. Your creating a bunch of negative pressure which just sucks in rated air from your house. 

Put it this way...I have 1400 cfm intakes and exhausts (dayton blowers 11x8 opening..$150 ebay) cooling an 8,500 watt flower room. When they kick on, it takes about 10 minutes (or less) to cool the room three degrees. 

Outside air is around 55 

It's all about the flow.


----------



## jrainman (Apr 13, 2013)

TheHarvestConnoisseur said:


> I purchased four of the Luxor hoods and am having an impossible time cooling the room. I understand the theory behind the sealed light box but, the hoods are like heat lamps in my grow room. My room is 11' x 10' x 8' with four Luxors (1000w). The Luxors have 8" rigid ducting with cold air intake pulled from outside the room by a 1019 cfm 10" MaxFan. Inside, the room is vented by an 8", 792 cfm can fan that pulls through an 8" Phresh Filter and has an ACTIVE 6" can fan intake. After the lights have been on for a few hours, the temp in the room steadily climbs into the low - mid 80s. I love the theory behind these hoods but, with almost any other sealed hood on the market I wouldn't be having heat issues. I can't recommend them based on everything I have tried.



Your problem is what is called air roll from static air pressure drop , Ok baer with me ,I will try to put it in terms you understand first you have to understand that air is not a solid like liquid (water= plumbing) and air moves under static pressure in air we calculate using either (equal friction method or velocity reduction method.to find correct duct size to a particular layout (design)


what is going on in your case is the 1019 cfm of air is moving through 10 inch duct witch is about 100 sq inches = only 500cfm, now when the air hits the first hood, the sq inches of space in that hood is more then 100 sq inches , so what happen is you have dramatic static pressure lost , and the air will naturaly take on a roll effect inside the sealed light enhancing the staic pressure drop,as the air pasess through each light the loss of static pressure increases and the roll become slower and slow as it moves down the line. 

When air is moved through a confined space square,rectangle,round , it naturaly spirals ,this natural movement of is easly put in to a roll configuration if not ducted properly


----------



## jrainman (Apr 13, 2013)

The main problem with these light manufactures is they put all there efforts into the light reflection and tell you all about that,but they lack the correct instructions on duct and fan sizing, correct duct installation in general. I am in the process of fabracating some hood in my shop for testing for my room ,so been reading a lot here on light choices ,what works and what dont .as far as reflection and bulb placment in general.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 13, 2013)

One thing that no-one ever mentions about hoods is they get dirty and degrade (oxidise and/or lose their shine and lustre) very quickly - especially the glass-enclosed, air-cooled hoods. Even if you meticulously wash and shine them every grow - and let's face it, how many people do that? - those 75% efficient reflectors soon become 60%, 50% effective. (Only about 25-30% of a horizontal bulb shines directly on to any given grow - the rest is reflected by the hood.)

With a bare-bulb vertical grow, you simply change the bulb. If you really want to maximise your vertical grow with a reflector, hang your bulb about two-thirds up the height of your plants, and then hang a chinaman's hat-type reflector just above the top of the plants.

A bit like this, but with the bulb hanging right down into the plants and the reflector hanging over the top of the whole grow. You can duct the heat away through the hole in the middle of the reflector:







But it's hardly worth the hassle in my view, as a more efficient way to make use of the light is to bend and train the tops of your plants in towards the middle - over the top of the bulb - so that they almost completely enclose the vertical bulb in the middle. Just imagine a cone or bullet-shape standing on its end, with all your plants around the outside, growing up and bending in towards each other, touching in the middle towards the top. Of course, you need to leave a shaft of space at the top for the hot air to escape, and if it's really hot in your grow room, you won't want to bend your plants in too much or they will burn.

It's a bit like I do with my haze grows. This isn't the best example (I had already harvested the plants behind this one), but it's the best photo I have at the moment:







I basically try to completely enclose my bulbs (I use 2x600w) with my plants using the cage around them.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 13, 2013)

That is a good way to grow for sure. Allot more training and what not, but excellent use of light. 

Reflectors are not that far behind total light basking the plants however. A hood surface is 98% reflective, so your not loosing much light at all. The plus side of a reflector is that the focus and reflect all that light down towards your plant. No light is wasted at all. 

Many ways to grow buds, all have their merits and trade offs. But back to the actual point of the thread... Any luck fixing the problem? The flow description above is spot on. My solution was to insulate your room from all the radiant heat coming off the reflector. There is so much fucking metal on those things...they act like a big radiator. 

When I tapped up my hoods with bubble wrap, the surface Temp went from like 98 to the ambient temperature of the room. I have allot of hoods in the new room so just decided to increase the size of my cooling system instead. 

Good luck


----------



## joe macclennan (Apr 15, 2013)

big fatjoint said:


> Buy one that has the light horizontal not vertical if you are going to use this type of hood!
> Horizontal hoods put out more light than vertical burning ones this is fact!


as quite a few others pointed out. uh, no. http://www.greners.com/reflector-test.html



Koladog said:


> I own both Luxor and magnum. Both great, Luxor concentrates light magnum spreads it out. Luxor is very impressive super bright.


I have several "ochos" I like em but for the seal leaking. Thinking bout trying some luxors sometime.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 15, 2013)

Both the Luxor and the OG look awesome, I found this video..it was made by sunlight supply (Luxor) so hardly impartial but it's still interesting.

[video=youtube;2zVzgPPDTsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zVzgPPDTsE[/video]


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 15, 2013)

big fatjoint said:


> Buy one that has the light horizontal not vertical if you are going to use this type of hood!
> Horizontal hoods put out more light than vertical burning ones this is fact!


LOL, I missed that one. I love when people so emphatically believe they are right... and they are in fact, not.


----------



## jrainman (Apr 15, 2013)

S.S Loxur has a real nice air flow design ( Double diamond design )nice airflow transitioning compared to what I have seen. def did there homework there ,but was wondering how hot the glass gets.

dont see the need for using more then 250-300 cfm for this light , with this design you can move air to fast and the cool air wont be able to transfer the heat load , So this is one of the cases where more is less.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 15, 2013)

legallyflying said:


> That is a good way to grow for sure. Allot more training and what not, but excellent use of light.
> 
> Reflectors are not that far behind total light basking the plants however. A hood surface is 98% reflective, so your not loosing much light at all. The plus side of a reflector is that the focus and reflect all that light down towards your plant. No light is wasted at all.


Not quite true  This is the vertical forum, so I'll just add one more post and leave you guys alone . . .

When light travels, its lumen output is recuced by about a quarter for every doubling of distance (exponential). When light reflects off a hood, it has to travel double the distance to reach the tops of the plants. So reflectors will never be as efficient as direct light. This is one of the main advantages of vertical growing over horizontal growing. Draw a line directly from the bulb to the top of the reflector, then down to the top of the plant, and you will see what I mean. You may think you can simply place the hood closer to the plant, but the design of the hood limits how close you can get it. And with an air-cooled vertical bulb, you can get your plants very close to the bulb itself.

Remember, a vertical bulb with plants placed around it is already shining most of its light directly on to a plant, so is already 80-90% efficient. Even the best hoods are only 70-75% efficient. The proof is in the yields: horizontal growers are happy with 1lb per 600w. I yield 1.5lb per 600w every time and often push 2lb per 600w when I monocrop.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 16, 2013)

It does not have to travel "double the distance". The other thing your forgetting is that unless you have plants in a perfect circle around the bulb, that percentage of light is wasted. I'm not saying that vertical doesn't rock or anything, but this whole notion of light being "wasted" or soo many less lumens are hitting the plant is nonsense.

I do know one thing though... two pounds per 600 my ass dude. That picture you posted earlier is NOT a 2 pound plant, and you have TWO 600 watt bulbs in there. I have witnessed 2 lb plants many a time.. and that isn't one of them.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh dear. Do you think that was the only plant in that grow? 

Well, if your "ass" would like to get confrontational, I'm happy to oblige. Four pounds is 64oz. My highest yielding haze was 15oz - most average 10-12oz - and I can fit six of them around my 1200w set-up. As I said, I don't monocrop, but the yield before last consisted of three hazes totaling 32oz (9oz, 11oz and 12oz) a Swiss Bliss of 8oz, a Sensi Star (7oz) and a Sweet Tooth x Sensi Star (6oz). That's 53oz from one 1200w grow. And that's not even my highest yield, which was 56oz some time ago. I average 48oz (3lb) or more each 1200w grow.

But hey, do I sound like I care whether you believe me or not? I'm here to help people - not brag.

Now let me ask you a question or two. Where do photons come from and where do they travel? Light is energy converted to radiation (heat is also radiation). Once photons leaves the sodium element where they are given off they travel in all directions. In a hood, that means the photons at the top of the element travel upwards, hit the reflector, and then travel downwards.

Are you with me so far? Not that hard to understand, is it?

Once those photons have travelled up to the reflector, then down past the element where they originated, they continue to travel down towards the plants. Those photons have now travelled twice as far as the photons emitted from the bottom of the bulb which have not been reflected.

Now what is a photon? It is an elementary particle that must travel through a medium here on earth (air/atmosphere) made up of mostly nitrogen and oxygen molecules. When photons hit those molecules, they are absorbed (causing the air to heat up as it absorbs the radiation), or bounced.

And this ^ is why a point of light gets weaker and weaker in our atmosphere, but will travel almost infinitely in a vacuum, such as space.

Now my plants might not be in a "perfect circle" but if you know what a scrog is (I'm assuming you do), then you will know that a vertical scrog is no different to a horizontal scrog and can be used to maximise light absorption (photosynthesis). 

Sorry mate, but physics and chemistry are on my side. They could be on your side, too, if you would let them . . .

But like I said, you guys carry on with your reflector discussion in the vertical forum. That's obviously what you're interested in, so each to his own.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 16, 2013)

big fatjoint said:


> Buy one that has the light horizontal not vertical if you are going to use this type of hood!
> Horizontal hoods put out more light than vertical burning ones this is fact!


hahahaha no they don't ...where do you get your info from


----------



## vilify (Apr 16, 2013)

Prawn Connery said:


> But like I said, you guys carry on with your reflector discussion in the vertical forum. That's obviously what you're interested in, so each to his own.


this is a thread about a vertical hood.... and i don't see where it states you cant post about hoods in the vert forum.
you make it seem like a bad thing

and yes, people will grow the way they choose.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Apr 16, 2013)

A "vertical hood" is not "vertical growing". Hoods and reflectors don't really have much place in vertical growing - if you understand the concept of vertical growing. Which, I assumed, was the point of this forum: to explain and discuss vertical growing techniques. I don't have a problem with anyone using a hood or growing any which way they like. But there seem to be a few myths about vertical growing versus horizontal growing - myths perpetuated in this thread - and so I simply pointed them out.

One member seemed to take this personally. But it was obvious he knew nothing about my set-up and/or simply didn't understand it. If you want to learn about vertical growing, then people who grow vertically - and have done it for many years - can help. If all you want to talk about is hoods and horizontal growing, I would have thought the Indoor Growing section might generate a bit more on-topic interest.

But it's a free world. Carry on.


----------



## DenverBuckets (Apr 17, 2013)

So the above post is probably right about vertical growing not being Vertical hoods. However i've been rocking The OG hoods for a few months and I have to say Im happy With them. I own 8 of them and all have worked without issues. Im running two 4K rooms RDWC. Heres some pics I ran 8" raptors with diffusers until this most recent setup. The proof Will be in the yields I guess. Heres a more recent Kickin off week 6 Flower and week 4 veg


----------



## vilify (Apr 17, 2013)

its hardly the wrong section, and nobody had an issue until he came around.
take the forum description as it is. "growing plants vertically" that pretty much covers all forms. 
besides, there could be a reflector designed for vert growing, its just not practical.

ive heard the OG gets toasty even with venting. is this true?
also, are you running the same wattage and plant numbers as before?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks great, do you have them at the same height above your canopy as you did your last hoods or do they need to be further away?


----------



## vilify (Apr 17, 2013)

i cant speak for the OG, but luxors indeed do need to be raised. the light is focused on such a small area compared to your raptors/magnums that it will burn a plant much easier.


----------



## DenverBuckets (Apr 17, 2013)

Same strain, watts, method, only difference is hoods. And the OG recommends 36" from canopy It is pretty intense light directly under works pretty good with net though. As far as heat goes There is a definite difference The OG does not cool as well as raptors but it hasn't caused any issues yet Im putting in Split ac next month. Figure there is a price to pay for such intense light.


----------



## vilify (Apr 17, 2013)

DenverBuckets said:


> Same strain, watts, method, only difference is hoods. And the OG recommends 36" from canopy It is pretty intense light directly under works pretty good with net though. As far as heat goes There is a definite difference The OG does not cool as well as raptors but it hasn't caused any issues yet Im putting in Split ac next month. Figure there is a price to pay for such intense light.


have a link to a journal i can follow for some results. 
would help out some customers at the hydro shop i occasionally work for.


----------



## TrueBoy (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Prawn Connery and others...

What you said about light loosing its power because of its "travels through space filled with medium" .. that is not right.

If you look at the physics/math, light from a punctual source is spreading in all directions and this is why it is loosing photons on one spot... less photons are getting there, not "weaker" photons getting there.

Its like doubling the lengt of a side of a square .. its "surface" is more than doubling... actually its four times as big... think of this square as the target for your photons ... move the light source farer away ... all your photons have to spread over a wider area...

If you disagree... look it up in Growing books or better at wikipedia... or just think why a laser, a concentrated beam of light, isnt loosing its power over many meters or miles.... its photons are not spreading around.

Or maybe you want to compare a bulb within a vaccum (no medium) and an identical in the outside of this vaccum .. following your "theory" the one in the vaccum must be much brighter than the one outside the vaccum....

so .. not disrespecting anyone here ... just sticking to the facts ... ^^

And please people ... why would anyone not want to make the most expensive hood in the shelf 
looking like the "most efficient" one?

Because "greener" wants to sell?

Gnihihi 

(OK, I agree, this cant be proven by facts as long as no one reproduces their test results ...)


----------



## Stephenj37826 (Dec 25, 2013)

http://growershouse.com/blog/8-og-vertical-reflector-vs-8-raptor-reflector-by-hydrofarm/

I think the Luxor and Og would be better suited for a smaller footprint using less wattage. I have an Og hood using 1000 hortilux hps and this is my first grow. It is very intense and as stated if growing trees in a 4x4 I believe it to the best bet. The double raptor looks like a real winner to me with 1000 hps and 4-600 mh. I'm really impressed thus far. This is my first grow and I'm running 4 super lemon haze in 2.2 gallon airpots.


----------

